# The Ballad of Bucephalus



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I'm a huge medieval/ancient history fan. Especially of Alexander the Great. I wrote this Ballad dedicated to Bucephalus, the greatest warhorse in history.



*Ballad of Bucephalus and Alexander*


It was a bright sunny morning when you found one another. 
You were twelve years old, the pride of your father; he was just 
a young stallion afraid of all that moved in his world. 
There were many in the herd, but you picked him out immediately. 
Perhaps it was the brilliance of his black coat, or perhaps, 
that his head was shaped like that of an ox. It mattered not 
to you that the others made fun of him. You knew he was 
destined for the same greatness as yourself. 

You watched the stallion and your father noted your interest. 
He beckoned to another to catch the unruly sprite and 
show off his paces. Rider after rider was thrown to the 
ground and it was you, a twelve-year old boy, who realized 
that the stallion was only afraid of his shadow. 

Without a word you moved forward to grab the young horse. 
Your father watched intently as the others around laughed 
at your boldness. The horse snorted, blowing warm air across 
your face. You took the reins gently and turned him into 
the sun. In the blink of an eye you swung upon his back. 
And so began the bond that no other could break. 

Your father laughed aloud, so proud of his son! “Son, find 
another Kingdom because Macedonia is too small for you!” 
When asked what he was to be named you shouted out, “Bucephalus!” 
Your father shook his head with a smile, knowing something 
special had happened that day. 

Though others could care for him, only you could ride. 
Soon your adventures took you to far away lands. Among 
them your trip to Gordium where you cut the Gordian Knot 
as Bucephalus stood quietly by your side. 

There were the battles of Granicus and Issus, Chaeronea and 
Gaugamela. In all, Bucephalus carried you swiftly through 
the hordes. There was no man, no cavalry horse that could 
match your grace and speed. And when you rode, you were one. 
Bucephalus fought as bravely as you. 

At Jhelum, Bucephalus did not bolt when the trumpeting 
elephants stormed forward. He held his ground and did his 
best to keep you protected. As a soldier lashed out, he 
maneuvered himself in between you and Death itself. But it 
was Bucephalus who received death’s blow. In the frenzy 
of the battle, Bucephalus carried on. It was not until 
you reached camp that you saw the damage that had been done. 

Bucephalus gave a brave front, but there was nothing your 
doctors could do. He went to his knees and you cradled 
his head. And as it had begun thirty years ago it ended, 
with a warm breath across your face. 

You had become Alexander the Great because of the love and 
trust of an ox-headed horse. You gave Bucephalus a funeral 
worthy of the most important member of State. In leading 
the procession you declared that a city would be named to 
honor the greatest of all horses. 

And in your dreams, for many years later, you would ride 
across green valleys on the back of Bucephalus who as 
he had in life, so he did in death…never left your side. 



Dedicated to the memory of Bucephalus, the greatest of all warhorses.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, very good.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Thank you, I just love reading anything and everything on warhorses, especially Bucephalus.

I'm glad they got his story right in the Alexander movie with Colin Farrell.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Movie!?! What's it called? I love any movie that has horses in it - well, not any movie. Mostly movies like "The Lord of the Rings", "Dreamer", "Black Beauty", etc. etc.....


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

The movie is Alexander, starring Colin Farrell, Angelina Jolie, Val Kilmer, Jared Leto, Anthony Hopkins. It didn't get the greatest reviews but I absolutely loved it, especially because they got the story of how Bucephalus and Alexander came to be. I wrote this ballad a few years before the movie came out. I just loved the movie.

Most people didn't because of the relationship between Alexander and Hephastion. I thought it just rocked but that's my favorite time period anyway. 8)


----------



## Missie (Feb 7, 2021)

Thats beautiful well done! I liked the movie too but i cried like a baby when Bucephalus died!!!


----------

